# Harness that clips in front and back?



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

Mumble and I are still working on leash walking, and we're making some really great progress (yaaaay!) baby steps, baby steps.

In the meantime, I worry about his neck. I've been walking him on a flat collar because his breeder told me that's what he's used to. I'm not jerking him around or anything, so he's not in immediate danger, but he does have a bit of a tendency to pull, so I worry about damage happening over time and I want to get a harness.

I've been looking for one that clips to the leash in the front because it would be great to help with the training, but I'd also like the option to clip in the back for other situations. There doesn't seem to be an awful lot of harnesses that have both.

I like Wiggles Wags and Wiskers' Freedom harness. One thing, though, is that it says it gently tightens around the dogs chest to discourage pulling. My dog is all of 7 pounds, so his pulling is just a matter of manners and he won't be dragging me anywhere, so I'd rather him be comfortable. Am I just being too sensitive to the wording of the description? Would any harnes "gently tighten?"

If anyone has opinions on the Freedom harness, or knows of another harness that can be leashed in the front as well as the back, please say so.
Thanks!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Sensation Harnesses are worth a peek. I have seen them used. I have used them for demo purposes. They seem to stay on well and work. They come in a ton of sizes.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

The sensation looks like a great harness, but I don't see a ring for a leash to clip onto on the back?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen good results with the Freedom harness. I don't think it tightens much. Whatever you use, remember that equipment is management, and management always fails at some point. You also need to teach the dog to walk nicely without pulling.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I'm not using the harness as a solution to the pulling. I've been working on loose leash walking with him and he is getting better, but it's a process, and in the mean time I don't want to hurt him.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the soft step-in harnesses I got for the boys. The clip ( double clips ) is on the back and I feel as if I am not hurting them, even under the arm pits. 

The brand is " Pet Attire " and I found them at Pet Plus Supply. They were under $20 each. They are also adjustable and washable.


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure with the sensation harness you can just flip it around so the o ring is on the back and resize it so it will fit so the flat strap is across the chest. I've seen them but I've never actually used one, so maybe someone else can pipe in.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Elliebell said:


> I'm pretty sure with the sensation harness you can just flip it around so the o ring is on the back and resize it so it will fit so the flat strap is across the chest. I've seen them but I've never actually used one, so maybe someone else can pipe in.


It is a nice suggestion, but I would be hightly uncomfortable using a harness in some manner other than the manufacturer suggests. :\


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Avery said:


> It is a nice suggestion, but I would be hightly uncomfortable using a harness in some manner other than the manufacturer suggests. :\


i have done the same w premier easy walk harness w no problems


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I am curious about why you want snaps in both locations. I am sure you have a specific reason or goal. What is it?

You are right, the sensation harness only snaps in front. One of my thoughts, which may or may not be helpful, is that toggling from a front snap to a rear snap changes the message. *Most* dogs will yield to the front snap, but will pull (oppositional response) to a rear snap. If fact, when I had a nervous nilly lagger, I put her in a rear snap harness for hiking to passively encourage her forward. 


What are your goals with the two snaps? What are you building towards? I am asking because I am certain that you have a good reason and that I am just not clear on your goals and the path you are taking towards your goals.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I like Lupine harnesses. They have a style that doesn't necessarily have a clip in the front, but it does have a metal ring in the front that I have clipped my dog's leash to. It also has a traditional back D-ring too. It gets even more points from me because it's one of the very few harnesses that my dog can't get out of (she can escape Easy Walk and Freedom harnesses pretty easily, along with several I tried that were made for car safety).

Here's a link to the style we have. It looks like they make them in small sizes too: http://lupinepet.com/medium-dogs/silverado/silverado-roman-harness


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Melaka.



trainingjunkie said:


> I am curious about why you want snaps in both locations. I am sure you have a specific reason or goal. What is it?
> 
> You are right, the sensation harness only snaps in front. One of my thoughts, which may or may not be helpful, is that toggling from a front snap to a rear snap changes the message. *Most* dogs will yield to the front snap, but will pull (oppositional response) to a rear snap. If fact, when I had a nervous nilly lagger, I put her in a rear snap harness for hiking to passively encourage her forward.
> 
> ...


You're pretty spot-on as to why I'd like to have both snaps: they send different messages.
Right now we're workong on leash walking, and it would be helpful to have a harness with a clip in the front so his neck can be safe but he also won't be encouraged to pull.
At the same time, we don't have a large yard, so sometimes I'll take him the the baseball fields to run, since they are fenced in. On days when the fields are occupied, I just run with him through the park while on a leash. I think this would be much easier with a clip in the back. A clip in the back would be great for a few more "relaxed" situations in general.
I suppose I could just buy two harnesses, but the fewer dog accessories that I have to juggle, the better. Also it would be very convenient to be able to just switch from one to the other with a clip of the leash.


----------

